# My Letter to TBN



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 30, 2007)

Here is a copy of the letter I sent to Trinity Broadcasting Network about John Hagee's declaration that Jesus is not the Christ.



> In his latest book, Rev. John Hagee has taken great pains to deny that Jesus is the Messiah (Christ).
> 
> He says in his book, "Jesus refused to produce a sign because it was not the Father’s will, nor his, to be Messiah." (p 138)
> 
> ...



I sent a similar letter to Kenneth Copeland ministries, who has Hagee as a regular teaching guest on their daily television program.

So far, no reply from either "ministry".


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Nov 30, 2007)

I wouldn't expect a reply either brother. Biblical doctrine has never been a concern of thiers.


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

"There's a man, a man who's inititials are Dr. M - K, and he's mean, he want's to stir up trouble in this ministry. He's attacking the Lord's annointed high priest of Israel, Rabbi Hagee. Woe, I say woe! I'm giving you THE LOOK, M - K!"


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

Josh, have I ever told you that you're about as funny as a stomach pump. *BUT I LOVE YOU!*


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> "There's a man, a man who's inititials are Dr. M - K, and he's mean, he want's to stir up trouble in this ministry. He's attacking the Lord's annointed high priest of Israel, Rabbi Hagee. Woe, I say woe! I'm giving you THE LOOK, M - K!"


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 30, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> "There's a man, a man who's inititials are Dr. M - K, and he's mean, he want's to stir up trouble in this ministry. He's attacking the Lord's annointed high priest of Israel, Rabbi Hagee. Woe, I say woe! I'm giving you THE LOOK, M - K!"


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 30, 2007)

Dr Mike Kear said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > "There's a man, a man who's inititials are Dr. M - K, and he's mean, he want's to stir up trouble in this ministry. He's attacking the Lord's annointed high priest of Israel, Rabbi Hagee. Woe, I say woe! I'm giving you THE LOOK, M - K!"



Come to think of it, this could be a "badge of honor" in reformed circles.


----------



## dswatts (Nov 30, 2007)

*Title of Hagee's book?*

Dr. Kear,

I am just curious: What is the title of the book in question? I may need a copy for my 'heretics' shelf!

Bob: 


God bless,

Dwayne


----------



## BobVigneault (Nov 30, 2007)

Ok, folks, stop duplicating Benny Hinn, we're getting too many Benny's in one thread. His hairspray is EXTREMELY flammable and it would only take one spark and this whole Board will go up.


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 30, 2007)

dswatts said:


> Dr. Kear,
> 
> I am just curious: What is the title of the book in question? I may need a copy for my 'heretics' shelf!
> 
> ...



The book is [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Defense-Israel-John-Hagee/dp/1599792109/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1196444461&sr=8-1]In Defense of Israel: John Hagee[/ame] (Check out some of the reviews on Amazon!)


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 30, 2007)

Yikes! I haven't seen so many Benny Hinn pictures since dropping in on the Holy Land Experience in Orlando last month while in town at a trade convention. Since TBN had taken it over, they were already weeding out the John Piper, R.C. Sproul, J.I. Packer books in favor of the Annointed himself.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Nov 30, 2007)

Mike,

Thanks for your efforts. Although it probably won't change anything because the only God they serve is the dollar, I am quite certain that this letter will be brought up by the Judge of all flesh as one of many exhibits in their condemnation.

I absolutely shudder for such men.


----------



## etexas (Nov 30, 2007)

I am going to write TBN.....I am going to ask for a Reformed Hour, hosted by yours truly!...Think They will "bite"?


----------



## ReformationArt (Nov 30, 2007)

No surprise. A number of years ago he said in an interview that Jews don't need Jesus to be saved (double dispensationalism). As an aside, I went to school w/ Hagee's children (little/big John is now often seen on TBN). I sent him a letter a year ago after listening to a Christless sermon from the OT. I recommended he read Clowney's Unfolding Mystery. I never received a reply either..... Here's a good shot of the whole gang!


----------



## etexas (Nov 30, 2007)

ReformationArt said:


> No surprise. A number of years ago he said in an interview that Jews don't need Jesus to be saved (double dispensationalism). As an aside, I went to school w/ Hagee's children (little/big John is now often seen on TBN). I sent him a letter a year ago after listening to a Christless sermon from the OT. I recommended he read Clowney's Unfolding Mystery. I never received a reply either..... Here's a good shot of the whole gang!


I just screamed in horror....never did that before...hmm...it is a scary photo!


----------

